# Should this be in the Apollo-getics forum?



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.reformation21.org/Reformation_21_Blog/Reformation_21_Blog/58/vobId__5071/


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Archlute (Jan 15, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> http://www.reformation21.org/Reformation_21_Blog/Reformation_21_Blog/58/vobId__5071/




Definitely a Van Halien prezeppelitionist!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Pergamum (Jan 16, 2007)

Are the wages of sin Megadeth?


----------



## turmeric (Jan 16, 2007)

No, that's the wages of Mega-Sin.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 16, 2007)

As a former (and somwhat still) headbanger myself, thanks I needed this laugh.


----------

